

Optimum Monopoly Strategy Based on Payback Period/ROI - lionhearted
http://www.amnesta.net/other/monopoly/

======
axod
I always remember the time abstractbill decided to teach me a harsh lesson -
He was probably 9, me about 7.

Him: "Hey! You can start with _all_ the money, and I'll start with _all_ the
property" Me: "Woah good deal! I've got tons of money now!"

An hour or so later I'd lost obviously.

------
andrewljohnson
For more super-intense Monopoly analysis, check out this math prof's page:
[http://www.public.iastate.edu/~hentzel/monopoly/homepage.htm...](http://www.public.iastate.edu/~hentzel/monopoly/homepage.html)

This guy was doing computer analysis of Monopoly like 25 years ago.

------
hairsupply
This is off topic, but if you are teaching (or learning) OO, designing an
object model for Monopoly is a great project.

